# Preview Unavailable for this file



## Jeni Dawn (Sep 21, 2018)

This message apparently is not a new problem, but I'm not finding anything that matches my predicament. I just did a senior shoot tonight using a Canon 60D and an SanDisk Extreme 90 MB 3 Class 10 SD card that I purchased new about 3 months ago. All evening long as we were shooting we were reviewing the photos, right up until we quit. I came home, took the card out of my camera and put it directly in the card slot of my laptop to import into LR CC. I got the dreaded Preview Unavailable or this file message. I ejected the card and put it back in my camera and it only gives me question marks on the files. I can take new pictures and they show up fine. I can also see one photo out of the 5 or so that were on the camera before the photo shoot but I can't view one picture that was taken tonight. 

I ejected the card and took it to my office and put it in the SD card slot of my desk top and I get the same thing. I also tried it out in our Canon T6i camera here at work and I get the same thing. Does anyone have any solution for this? I'm not using a cable and importing from ny camera, I'm not using a USB card reader. The SD card is going to straight into the computer. I would love any advice I can get on how to recoup these photos! 

Thanks so much in advance!!


----------



## msmack (Sep 22, 2018)

I would try to import anyway.  Sometimes I get "Preview not available" but after import they show up.


----------



## GuldbrandRasmussen (Sep 24, 2018)

Firstly I think it would be a good idea to not shoot any more pictures to that card until you get everything sorted out. In general, when ever I get an error with a card of any kind, I stop using  it and pops another one in the camera. You make make things worse by shooting more to the card. In this particular case it might not matter though.

If both the camera and computer has problems, it seems the problem is with the card.

I would open the card up in File Explorer and see if I could drag the images from the card to a new folder on the computer.
If you get any problem copying the files,  the card is probably bad.
If some of the photos are not even showing up as filenames in the folder with the photos on the card, you may need to use some recovery software
If no files can be read at all, you probably need some recovery software.
When you buy some sd cards, you get recovery software with it. At least with the SanDisk pro cards. I have used that to great success multiple times.

There is a lot of variable here, so it is a bit hard to say. But I would try and troubleshoot it with out involving LR to start with.

PS When ever I get a faulty card I stop using it and mark it as faulty. Depending upon age and the fault I might keep it as emergency card, but clearly marked as faulty, but I will buy a new card to use instead. I usually do not buy the largest card for this reason. I feel it better to have a few with a bit smaller capacity - less crying when you have to toss a card


----------

